# Polypharmacy-Any suggestions



## Rhondarowin  (Apr 13, 2009)

Any suggestions on how you would code "Polypharmacy"?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 13, 2009)

What was this visit about exactly? What conditions are present that the patient needs to be on multiple medications? ...hypertension, diabetes, a fib, etc.? I wouldn't worry to much about the phrase "polypharmacy" it just means the patient is on too many multiple drugs (rx and/or otc), more than necessary, that are actually needed. I would be inclined to use the diagnosis codes for the reason they are on the meds in the first place...


----------



## Rhondarowin  (Apr 13, 2009)

*Polypharmacy*

Thanks for your input!


----------

